# When a Turkey knows you don't have a tag...



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1919094438334837


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

A few years ago I was sitting next to a downed pine log and had one jump on the log, peck the top of my hat, it was all I could do to sit still since there was a tom going off in the distance. Never got the tom, but the hen hopped off the log and literally stepped over my right shin between my legs and the walked straight away. Pretty cool and exciting experience.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## K. Trout (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool video. I had a buddy calling for me one time and had a hen come that close to me looking for the turkey she thought should be there. Hard not to move or start laughing.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------

